# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Are Heirlooms Worth it?

## xGen

I have a new 80 Human DK, and i was going to get a paladin to 80 because people have been telling me that pallys are way better. I was wondering, should i spend my Emblems to get my DK geared first, or just getting Heirlooms now?

----------


## Innit

Dont bother making a paladin, you will be facerolling the same keys you are now.

----------


## Multitask

gear out dk, then buy some. i ended up buying a leather set because i used it to lvl my rogue, dk, and shaman. saves badges.

----------


## [Sadistic]

> Dont bother making a paladin, you will be facerolling the same keys you are now.


haha agreed!!!

----------


## Maisteri

> Dont bother making a paladin, you will be facerolling the same keys you are now.





> haha agreed!!!



I guess you guys didnt notice yet how all classes can be facerolled now?

You dont really need more than 5 keys to play any class and put out some decent DPS. 

But on thread: If you are going to only level your paladin and only log your DK to send money or something use your emblems on buying heirlooms.

If you switch between the DK and pala you could probably spend half emblems on gear and half on heirlooms.

----------


## Laserous

Heirlooms are definately worth it, my priest is fully loomed and she can heal even THE WORST tank. My pally has the chest and sword, and he barely takes damage at lv 50.

----------


## Svensored

Heirlooms are pretty awesome, if anything just get the shoulders and chest. The weapon is pretty good too especially if you put Crusader enchant on it for melee but optional as you get fairly good weapons leveling 1-58 and once you get to the Outlands you can get easily comparable items to the heirloom weapon from quests. The trinkets however are a bit lackluster and I wouldn't bother spending your badges on them.

----------


## Trollblod

> Dont bother making a paladin, you will be facerolling the same keys you are now.


/Agree.

And if you don't like the DK, then there's no need to gear him, if you want to buy heirloom items, get the Bloodied Arcanite Reaper and you're good to go.

----------


## Mr. Clean

> I guess you guys didnt notice yet how all classes can be facerolled now?
> 
> You dont really need more than 5 keys to play any class and put out some decent DPS.


As this guy said all classes are faceroll.

But i recommend just gathering the emblems and using them for the hearloom

----------


## [email protected]

I usually only buy the chest and shoulders (And most of the time the WG shoulders which you can buy for Stone Keeper Shards) just for the 20% XP bonus you get. I never bother with the weapons tbh

----------


## mag1212

> And if you don't like the DK, then there's no need to gear him, if you want to buy heirloom items, get the Bloodied Arcanite Reaper and you're good to go.


LOL this would be the stupidest item to buy u should buy shoulders or Chest to get extra exp

----------


## Laserous

An update on my opinion: My priest made it to 61 now, her heirlooms are able to heal fresh DK tanks specc'd for DPS / Geared in the DK Blue (starting) DPS gear that have threat issues.

In other words, I can heal the full group with the amount of mana I have because of the 3 heirlooms (Chest {triumph}, shoulders{Stone Shards}, staff {Triumph}), which isn't easy because I get stuck with groups consisting of 4 fresh lv 58 DKs.. plz to not no mores.

----------


## GriffinB

uh for lower leveling yes but when your 80 u want the t8 i personaly think its better

----------


## Silvera

I indeed suggest getting the heirloom items. Mainly the chest and shoulder though. Also the ring if you really wanna overdo it :P 25% bonus is quite a lot in my opinion. 4 hours per lvl from 70-80 would be 3 hours. Ish. xD

----------


## Trollblod

> LOL this would be the stupidest item to buy u should buy shoulders or Chest to get extra exp


LOL! IF you get this you kill loads faster than you normaly would and get higher XP per hour which have been calculated on multiple sites including elitistjerks, wow-europe forum AND mmo champs, LOL!

----------


## ---TreMolitE---

I used heirloom on my mage and the +xp items helped A LOT. It was a noticeable difference between lvling with the heirloom and without. Definitely worth it.

----------


## hackerlol

> LOL! IF you get this you kill loads faster than you normaly would and get higher XP per hour which have been calculated on multiple sites including elitistjerks, wow-europe forum AND mmo champs, LOL!


The above reply made me laugh really hard :P
+rep LOL!
Sorry for the off topic post  :Smile: ..

----------


## Stans Dad

Yes, heirlooms are nice. The only TWO that are extremley worth it are the chest and shoulders. You get an extra 20% of experience. Let me put this in terms for ya.

If you gain 10 levels of experience with NO shoulders or chest. You have missed out. If you had the shoulders and chest, and you gained 8 levels, it would be the same as gaining 10 levels.

So yes, it is worth it.

----------


## d tgm k

I dont know if I would reroll right away. I would probably gear up your DK first and then get some heirloom items, they are certainly worth it.

----------


## prolongeddeath

Well I have 3 80's and i never ever started a new one without getting at least to the present or (at the time being's) Content so i was always up to date if i wanted to started doing that content on that character again, although starting new characters is a great way to make gold, with multiple daily's, More the 2 Frost emblems per day (Yes i know you can do that without a second 80). The benefits are the same either way one is more gold however the second is more/better gear.

----------


## burton992

Depending on whether u want to gear your dk up or not, if you do get the emblem gear first then the heriloom gear but tbh i would only get chest and sholders weapon isnt really worth it, if you want to save emblems for your dk and still get he herilooms for your pally get the chest with emblems and shoulders with stone keeper shards, as it the extra xp what makes them worth while.

But like stated above if you want a decent class to have fun with dont roll a pally they are no more fun than a dk and basically just a complete faceroll class, if you want more of a challenge and more fun meele class roll a warrior but then again they are still pretty easy to play, tbh the whole game is far to easy (1 of the reasons i no longer play)

----------


## Subset

*Heirlooms are worth it.
To add to the fact that they are powerful, check out these edits:*

*Link*

----------


## Hewit

Personally I would recommend getting your heirlooms first if your going to level a paladin anyways. That extra 20% xp while leveling is insane, and you can always use honorbuddy for something to farm instances at 80.

----------


## Vyre

Definately get heirlooms, and enchant them with fun stuff.

Its so awesome running around 1 shotting until level 20 ;> 

It makes the leveling A LOT faster.

----------


## Jeddy

Considering at the momeny a level 79 quest would be a good 10,000 exp and alot more (I aint leveld in agis lol) when were hitting catalcysm I think the amount of exp from those quests is going to be epic and 20/25% extra will be a huge benefit.

----------


## [the Sills]

> [CENTER][COLOR="Plum"]*Heirlooms are worth it.
> To add to the fact that they are powerful, check out these edits:*


Advertising is bad... 

Mmmkay.

----------


## Fuzzytoes

Yup, I've leveled four guys with the Heirlooms. It's pretty nice, you should think about getting them.

----------


## omnisi

Just get the shoulders / chest for xp bonus. Weapon if you've got the emblems lying around. The trinkets are retarded unless you're good at aoe lvling mage and want to save time. else quite retarded

----------

